# What makes a Breitling Caliber 17........



## vjb.knife

Can anyone tell me some of the things that are done to an ETA-2824-2 to make it a Breitling Caliber 17?

I have owned two Breitlings equipped with the Caliber 17 and have wondered what extra parts, polishing, etc. they put into the ETA movement to make it a COSC Caliber 17. 

I owned the Avenger Seawolf for several years and now I own the Superocean Steelfish. I like both of them quite a lot, although I think the Steelfish is better for me, and they both were reliable and accurate.


----------



## vjb.knife

No replies from the forum. Well I just thought I would tell you about the phone call I got today.

FIrst, I got a little swag from Breitling last week. It was a small yellow Wenger knife in a tan leather pouch and it is very nice and quite appreciated. 

I decided that I would send a letter to Breitling USA to thank them for the knife and while I was at it I asked them the question from my original post.

Today a nice Gentleman who is the head of technical service from the Breitling USA Office called me to talk about the question I had asked. I wished that I had taken notes and knew a little more about watch movements to be able to have a more intelligent and informed conversation with him. He told me that all the movement parts are of the highest grade available and are Rhodium plated. Decorations to the rotor and plates are used to make it look nice and each part is hand picked and assembled in their Swiss factory to the highest standards. The movement has several inspections and adjustments and is finally sent for COSC testing. I am sure there was a lot more to it than that as we talked for 15 minutes or so.

I am impressed that he took the time to call me and address my questions personally. I found it interesting and informative. I have never doubted the quality and performance of the Breitling Cal. 17, but it was nice to have someone with a great passion and knowledge of the movement talk to me about it.

I owned a Seawolf for several years with this movement in it and now own the Steelfish which also uses the cal. 17. I feel that this watch will keep it's performance level regardless of what I have to throw at it.


----------



## RJRJRJ

Thats pretty cool that somebody called you.

Ive often wondered and asked the same question, but never got a full answer. Some questions that ive never gotten to the bottom of:

Does B order a COSC movement from ETA and decorate it, or do they buy a low grade movement and actually replace parts?

If they replace parts, are they parts sourced from ETA or are they produced/finished in house?

Which parts are these?

I also hear that they order an ebauche...what exactly does the ebauche consist of, and what do they do to it other than put it together?


On another forum, there was word that breitling produce the entire ETA movement in house (save for some things like the mainspring, jewels etc..)...not sure how true that it though.


----------



## EJC

RJRJRJ said:


> Thats pretty cool that somebody called you.
> 
> Ive often wondered and asked the same question, but never got a full answer. Some questions that ive never gotten to the bottom of:
> 
> Does B order a COSC movement from ETA and decorate it, or do they buy a low grade movement and actually replace parts?
> 
> If they replace parts, are they parts sourced from ETA or are they produced/finished in house?
> 
> Which parts are these?
> 
> I also hear that they order an ebauche...what exactly does the ebauche consist of, and what do they do to it other than put it together?
> 
> On another forum, there was word that breitling produce the entire ETA movement in house (save for some things like the mainspring, jewels etc..)...not sure how true that it though.


Thanks for the info
Enjoy the watches


----------



## vjb.knife

RJRJRJ said:


> Thats pretty cool that somebody called you.
> 
> Ive often wondered and asked the same question, but never got a full answer. Some questions that ive never gotten to the bottom of:
> 
> Does B order a COSC movement from ETA and decorate it, or do they buy a low grade movement and actually replace parts?
> 
> If they replace parts, are they parts sourced from ETA or are they produced/finished in house?
> 
> Which parts are these?
> 
> I also hear that they order an ebauche...what exactly does the ebauche consist of, and what do they do to it other than put it together?
> 
> On another forum, there was word that breitling produce the entire ETA movement in house (save for some things like the mainspring, jewels etc..)...not sure how true that it though.


No guarantees here but this is the way I understood it from the Phone call. This is for the Caliber 17 movement.

They use the highest grade parts for the entire movement. I think he said / meant that they were purchased separately, not as an assembled movement. So they do not necessarily make the parts but they modify them and finish them to a higher grade.

The parts are inspected, decorated where applicable, rhodium plated, polished by Breitling in their plant in Switzerland.

Then they assemble the finished parts into a complete movement in house and then they perform the COSC testing.


----------



## BreitJo

I bought a Steelfish today (will pick it up tomorrow) at an AD downtown Zurich, Switzerland. I talked to one of the watchmakers working in the store (there are at least four watchmakers working there!) for two hours about Breitling ETA calibers etc. This guy might have been biased since he wore a Steelfish himself, but he was quite enthusiastic about the ruggedness of the 2824. He explained me, that the quality varies a lot in this caliber and that Breitling only uses the best pieces and assembles them in their factory. They don't buy the assembled caliber - which apparently will be a problem next year, because as of 2010 ETA will only deliver complete calibers. He also told me, that the new caliber of the B01 resembles the Daytona caliber. The watch by the way is really an amazing piece. Just beautiful.


----------



## Fiery

BreitJo said:


> He also told me, that the new caliber of the B01 resembles the Daytona caliber.


I don't think that sounds right :roll: The Daytona is so prestigious and sought after that it doesn't need to be compared to anything else. You wouldn't say "the Daytona caliber is like an ETA xxxxx", would you? ;-) So if you (he) start comparing the B01 caliber to Daytona, then it instantly becomes less of a big deal than it actually is... Which is of course a very important milestone.


----------



## RJRJRJ

Fiery said:


> I don't think that sounds right :roll: The Daytona is so prestigious and sought after that it doesn't need to be compared to anything else. You wouldn't say "the Daytona caliber is like an ETA xxxxx", would you? ;-) So if you (he) start comparing the B01 caliber to Daytona, then it instantly becomes less of a big deal than it actually is... Which is of course a very important milestone.


From what I understand, even though the Daytona is sought after (though these days they sit in display cases waiting for buyers), the B01 has a much more complex movement.


----------



## Fiery

RJRJRJ said:


> the B01 has a much more complex movement.


It has to, since -- unlike the Daytona -- it has a date window ;-)


----------



## Beau8

Heard it straight from the horse's mouth instead of an uniformed source~cheers! ;-)


----------



## WilsonLaidlaw

vjb.knife said:


> No guarantees here but this is the way I understood it from the Phone call. This is for the Caliber 17 movement.
> 
> They use the highest grade parts for the entire movement. I think he said / meant that they were purchased separately, not as an assembled movement. So they do not necessarily make the parts but they modify them and finish them to a higher grade.
> 
> The parts are inspected, decorated where applicable, rhodium plated, polished by Breitling in their plant in Switzerland.
> 
> Then they assemble the finished parts into a complete movement in house and then they perform the COSC testing.


I have an Avenger Blackbird Titanium with the Calibre 17 movement, bought new in November 2014. I was going to buy an Omega with their new Co-Axial movement. I was saying to the dealer, that I wanted as accurate a mechanical watch as I could get. He recommended a Breitling with the non-chronograph Calibre 17 as being better than the Omegas (he was agent for both). I was quite easily persuaded as I already had a number of Breitling watches and had given my only Omega, a Seamaster Professional, to my son on graduation. Also my experience in the UK is that Breitling service is excellent and Omega the exact opposite. I have been a little disappointed in the accuracy of my Blackbird. Initially it gained about 10 seconds a day, then went through a very brief spell of accuracy to losing about 8 seconds a day. Eventually when it was losing over 10 seconds a day, I decided it was sensible to send it to Breitling UK, while it was still in warranty. It went off to them the day before yesterday and I am now waiting for their report.

I also asked them to look at the Bell & Ross canvas/nylon velcro strap I have fitted (originally off my BR03-92). It is infinitely more comfortable than the horrible nylon military strap Breitling supply, which I think is made out Scotchbrite pan scouring material and actually made my wrist bleed.

Wilson


----------



## SnapIT

This is a thread dating from 2009. You are free to generate a new one if you so choose. Thread closed.


----------

